# Where do I go from here?



## Coaster Brake (Dec 19, 2013)

This little sucker locked up on me, and mangled the drive.




The problem lies in the odometer assembly somewhere.
How do I properly dissasemble it?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 19, 2013)

I say from there you go get a nice cold 6-24 pack, then come back and take the entire thing apart while drinking and see if you can fix it and get it back together. Thats what I would do!!!


----------

